
New app? Create stunning screenshots for AppStore in just a few clicks - geome
https://previewed.app/screenshots/appstore
======
geome
Hi, creator here! As the title says, it's a great tool to save you a lot of
time during the process of releasing the app.

We are looking for devs to test & request features they would like to see. We
will pick most requested features in this thread and try to implement them
within a week. (As long as features are realistic).

